# Looking forward to: Olympus OM-D E-M1 Mark II



## PropilotBW

Switching to M4/3 has been an adjustment. Some aspects are really really nice, others are frustrating.  

There have been some good rumors circulating the M4/3 talk boards and other photo sites of the upcoming release of the EM1 Mark II.   
This camera is supposed to be a significant upgrade in auto-focus capabilities in the micro 4/3 system.  

If this rumor proves true, I'll definitely have it on my short list!   The biggest downside with my E-M5ii is the focus hunting with flying objects, airplanes and birds, and running kids.   Those are the things I enjoy shooting the most, and it would be nice if the system supported them better.


----------



## speedliner

Early impressions are very positive. Formal reviews should be released on 11/2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedliner

Early reviews look like it is a major step up in C-AF capability.  Not quite up to D500, BUT the hardware is good and the processors are very powerful so software improvements over time will likely make it even better.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

